# sed



## sunra (30. September 2011)

Hallo!

Das ist hier mein erster Beitrag und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig?

Ich hab ehrlichgesagt kaum Ahnung von Programmieren. Hab vor 15 Jahren mal Basic gelernt und editier hier und da vielleicht mal ein Script mit halbwissen und auf gut Glück :-|

Nun zur Frage. Es geht um Android. Ich möchte per Script den Density-Wert ändern.
Das geht mit dem sed Befehl so:

```
sed -i 's/ro.sf.lcd_density=240/ro.sf.lcd_density=200/g' /system/build.prop;
```

Nun möchte ich aber, dass der Wert beliebieg sein kann und nicht 240 sein muss.

Was muss ich da einsetzen? Geht das überhaupt, oder sollte ich überhaupt einen anderen Befehl verwenden?

Wenn ich hier falsch bin bitte nicht hauen und sagen wo ich hingehöre. Danke! 

Edit: Ich hab mir schon die Manpage von sed angesehen. Entweder ich hab es nicht richtig verstanden, weil ich die Sprache nicht beherrsche, ich habs übersehen, oder es geht nicht?


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2011)

Hi.

Vermutlich wäre der Bereich "Sonstige Sprachen" geeigneter gewesen.

Es kann nicht schaden, sich mit regulären Ausdrücken (welche von sed verwendet werden) zu beschäftigen. Die Doku von sed befindet sich in den Info-Seiten ("info sed").


```
sed -i 's/ro.sf.lcd_density=[0-9]*/ro.sf.lcd_density=200/g' /system/build.prop;
```
Gruß


----------

